
Show HN: An ASCII/Node based fluid simulation library that you can play with - batman_nair
https://github.com/batman-nair/puddle.js
======
phyzix5761
That's so relaxing. Thanks for making this!

~~~
batman_nair
Glad you liked it! :)

